# Bunny Hopping Troubles? This may help!



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

sick


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

jimage said:


> sick


Thank you!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice vid dude, you can really pop on that bike.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

sweet you can hop good


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

shakenbakebaby said:


> sweet you can hop good


Thank you. The quality is kinda poopy though, I used a digital camera and youtube made matters worst. Oh well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice vid snaky! good reference. keep'em comin'!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> nice vid snaky! good reference. keep'em comin'!


I'll try! Thanks Satori!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Animated gif for those with a slower connection/that don't want to watch the whole video.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

wish my bike could pop that much . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> wish my bike could pop that much . . .


Give it to me, I'll make it pop! It's all about the rider man, your bike can do it just as much as mine can. Practice practice practice!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I dunno . . . you might need to replace the downhill wheelset before you can get real nice pop out of it. I can chuck the thing lengthwise pretty well, but heightwise I think I won't ever amount to anything much more than about a foot and a half.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice vid.... when you start getting to 30" and higher, your bars should slap your thighs...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Nice vid.... when you start getting to 30" and higher, your bars should slap your thighs...


Indeed, picnic tables anyone? The higher you hop the more vertical the bike gets, I noticed as well.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> picnic tables anyone?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

you also can pull the bike straight up when its verticle before tuckin the back, if you wanna hop in the 40 range...


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

How different is bunnyhopping on a BMX to a jump bike, because i was trying to learn to hop ages ago and found a pretty good tutorial on a bmx site and instead of throwing your weight back to unweight the front wheel it seems it was more of a spring up motion. 

Ive been trying the spring up motion and im getting the front wheel nice and high but i cant get that back wheel of the ground. I can pop the back wheel up by pointing my feet down up leaning foward but i just cant put it all together to do a hop, would i have better results throwing my weight over the back.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

A properly set up bike, either BMX, or (street) MTB, will both hop very well. It's up to the rider, not the bike.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

with a BMX you do need to hop on your backwheel first as the bike is much shorter and lifting the front and transfering your weight forward is simply not enough to clear the object if you want to clear higher objects. You still need to throw your weight forward though to lift the back wheel even if you are not conciously doing it.

great video snaky69. Any tips for making a higher bunnyhop. I can clear about 5 bricks most of the time but just seem to get any higher.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> with a BMX you do need to hop on your backwheel first as the bike is much shorter and lifting the front and transfering your weight forward is simply not enough to clear the object if you want to clear higher objects. You still need to throw your weight forward though to lift the back wheel even if you are not conciously doing it.
> 
> great video snaky69. Any tips for making a higher bunnyhop. I can clear about 5 bricks most of the time but just seem to get any higher.


Practice x 10^99999. That and you should do it without nothing to hop over, and exagerate all movements, muscle memory plays a big role in bunny hopping. The faster you explode out of the crouched position, the more vertical the bike gets and the more you tuck in, the higher you'll get while bunny hopping.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks snaky. always helpful for us noobs.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aznsap said:


> thanks snaky. always helpful for us noobs.


I'll have more up as summer approaches.


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

Wicked man, my bunny hops suck bad. I need to practice.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

I was thinking today, its just like an ollie, smack the tail (lift up/lean back) drag foot up and transer weight (transfer forward) jumpish (lift with the legs/shoes) I dunno its just annother way to think about it.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Practice x 10^99999.


damn i got some practising to do!!! Can't do anything at the moment though as i have torn the ligaments in my wrist playing GOLF!!!


----------



## miguel antonio (Oct 25, 2006)

cheers, snaky. good tutorial . couldn't bunny hop to save a worm in my way.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

miguel antonio said:


> cheers, snaky. good tutorial . couldn't bunny hop to save a worm in my way.


Hopefully I saved a few worms from a painful and uncalled for death!:thumbsup:


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

very nice. really helped. i guess i have been bunnyhopping wrong alll along


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rorydude said:


> very nice. really helped. i guess i have been bunnyhopping wrong alll along


Glad to have helped you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice vid man.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

removed by user :-(


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

How far did you have to dig to find this 2 year old post?


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> How far did you have to dig to find this 2 year old post?


It was in the how-to sticky, so it was relatively easy


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

LandoCommando said:


> It was in the how-to sticky, so it was relatively easy


LOL! Indeed.... :thumbsup:
Somehow I seem to ignore the stickies....


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

To bad the vid is down. The stairs and table are impressive though.


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

i've got hopping pebbles and speedbumps locked :lol:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> LOL! Indeed.... :thumbsup:
> Somehow I seem to ignore the stickies....


Most noobs do. I haven't been here much lately, I need to play catch up.


----------

